# The polls speak for themselves



## CyberFox (Jan 25, 2010)

It's time to show some real facts courtesy of Rasmussen
click the links and then read away!

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ay_it_s_time_for_congress_to_drop_health_care - 61% Say Itâ€™s Time for Congress To Drop Health Care

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ed_government_won_t_do_enough_to_help_economy - 39% Are Worried Government Won't Do Enough to Help Economy 

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub.../healthcare/september_2009/health_care_reform - Final Health Care Tracking Poll: 58% Oppose the Plan Before Congress

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...10/31_say_nbc_treating_conan_o_brien_unfairly - 31% Say NBC Treating Conan Oâ€™Brien Unfairly

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/mood_of_america/congressional_performance - 58% Say Congress Doing A Poor Job

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub.../healthcare/september_2009/health_care_reform - 38% Favor Health Care Plan, 56% Are Opposed

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub..._party_should_be_more_like_demint_than_graham - 51% of SC Republicans Say Party Should Be More Like DeMint Than Graham

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ea_party_tops_gop_on_three_way_generic_ballot - Tea Party Tops GOP on Three-Way Generic Ballot

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...s/december_2009/76_prefer_free_market_economy - 76% Prefer Free Market Economy

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ealth_care_plan_will_cost_more_than_projected - 78% Believe Health Care Plan Will Cost More Than Projected

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/public_content/politics/mood_of_america/congressional_performance - 58% Say Congress Doing A Poor Job

http://www.rasmussenreports.com/pub...ernment_response_to_airline_incident_38_don_t - 31% Like Government Response to Airline Incident, 38% Donâ€™t


----------



## Captain Howdy (Jan 31, 2010)

Seeing as nobody else said anything:

Rasmussen polling is biased. :v

And they even admit it on their own website (summing up): people are more likely to vote negatively. 

Works wonders, and is often great for talking points, especially when you're a hardcore right-winger, or have an entertainment show on the FNC, where you can post polls like these and have every little sheep watching, bobbing their head :v


----------

